# Jayden



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Well our son Jayden finnaly has app through  He has hearing test on the 28th and he has to see a speech therapist on the 29th at queen victoria hospital on the 29th,we will be glad to get to the bottom of it all now wish him luck


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope all goes well, he is such a lovely little boy


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww thank you...he is as bright as a button which is worse because he is getting such a temper because he has no other way of expressing himself  well touch wood it will be sorted soon


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck with it all. My son had hearing problems and also had speech therapy. He is now way above his peers in language skills and reading. Some of the words he comes out with now surprise me.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

they dont think its his hearing they are saying he may have holes in the roof of his mouth...when he was a baby he was always sick out of his nose and now he blows out of his nose rather than his mouth


----------

